# Erste Transalp: mittelschwere Route mit Hütten Oberstdorf-Gardasee gesucht



## omolas1 (4. Januar 2011)

Nach vielen Stunden Internetrecherche bin ich etwas verzweifelt (auch die Sufu hat nichts richtiges ergeben...). Ich plane nächsten September mit zwei Freuden unsere erste Alpentrans zu fahren. Ich würde den Schwächsten von uns als beginnenden Fortgeschrittenen mit etwas alpiner Erfahrung und durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik aber guter Kondition beschreiben. Wir beiden anderen haben schon ein paar Urlaube mit dem MTB in den Alpen verbracht und haben auch ganz gute Fahrtechnik und Kondition.

Hier meine Anforderungen nach Priorität:
- selbst geplant mit GPS (habe schon ein paar Mehrtagestouren geplant und durchgeführt, va Schwarzwaldtouren mit der gleichen Intensität wie die geplanten Transalp-Etappen - ich weiß, man kann das nicht gleichsetzen   )
- va. Hüttenübernachtung, auch wg. Finanzen (alles Studenten mit wenig Geld)
- 12.000-13.000 Hm, ca. 400km in 6-7 Tagen (wir wollen schon gefordert werden, aber fürs erste Mal noch gemäßigt)
- Oberstdorf - Gardasee
- Reisezeit Anfang September
- möglichst wenig Asphalt und höhenmetermäßig möglichst ausgeglichene Etappen
- landschaftlich soll die Tour natürlich schön sein 
- wenn möglich keine joe, albrecht, heckmair route, da anscheinend zu überlaufen (aber nicht ganz so essentiell...)

Das sind ja keine extravaganten Wünsche, aber die Touren, die mir auf diversen Seiten zugesagt haben, haben dann doch nie gepasst. Ich habe auch schon die Routenplaner-CD ausprobiert, komm mit der aber überhaupt nicht zurecht.

Ist jemand schon eine solche Transalp gefahren und kann mir GPS-Daten und was genauso wichtig ist, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten geben? Oder Links zu Erfahrungeberichten mit diesen Anforderungen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Dr.Sys (4. Januar 2011)

omolas1 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Stunden Internetrecherche bin ich etwas verzweifelt (auch die Sufu hat nichts richtiges ergeben...).
> 
> Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar




In welchem Internet haste denn da gesucht? 

Im Ernst: Das Web ist doch voll von mehr oder weniger privaten Seiten mit Routenbeschreibungen zu Transalps aller Klassen.

Und außerdem gibbet noch diese Seite und diese Seite und diese Seite. 

Da solltest Du schon was passendes basteln können.

Von wegen "überlaufen" sollte es Anfang September schon etwas ruhiger geworden sein. Wichtiger für den lonely ride ist aber, nicht am Wochenende zu starten. Fahrt an einem Wochentag in Oberstdorf los, und Ihr habt die Alpen für Euch alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omolas1 (5. Januar 2011)

ich habe die seite hier entdeckt, auf der sämtliche hütten der alpen registriert sind, inkl. kontaktadresse, homepage, bewirtung, übernachtungsmöglichkeit:
www.tourenwelt.info/
man kann sie sich auch alle in mapsource anzeigen lassen, was die planung extrem vereinfacht.
außerdem sieht diese transalp-route sehr gut aus:http://www.transalps.de/transalp2006/tour_ts.php4
habe nur den startpunkt nach oberstdorf verlegt und den tag 5 umgeschichtet, weil mir 96km doch etwas zu heftig für einen tag vorkommen...


----------



## terryx (5. Januar 2011)

Also, wie der Vorposter schon gesagt hat: die Joe- oder Albrecht-Route kannste getrost machen, wenn Du nicht gerade am einem Wochenende startest. Da braucht ihr bis vielleicht auf die Heilbronner Hütte nicht mal vorher zu reservieren....

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------

